# Noticing a trend.



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Lyft ratings are getting worse. Don't know what's a 5-star anymore. And 1s seem more common. 

Uber ratings are going up. Once Uber decided to make bad ratings a tad more cumbersome. 

The moral of the story. Make ratings difficult to give. 

If they want to rate me, make pax go out of their way to do so. Because in reality, I really don't need your ratings. Do you understand Lyft? 
Lyft is so lame.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

uberlyfting123 said:


> Lyft ratings are getting worse. Don't know what's a 5-star anymore. And 1s seem more common.
> 
> Uber ratings are going up. Once Uber decided to make bad ratings a tad more cumbersome.
> 
> ...


Is it the area you drive in? I try to avoid driving in the college town next city over and mainly stick with the suburbs and business areas of my home town.

70 trips and still maintaining a 4.98 rating. Of course that could change at any given time.

I start out by greeting them and confirming the name and address. I also tell they can adjust the temp and radio. Once we get rolling I take a look at the route and ask if they want me to go another way.

Car is vacuumed every morning unless it's somehow clean from the previous day. Washed at least twice a week and hand washed if dirty enough. Navigation voice is turned off so that it doesn't interfere with conversation or phone calls passengers want to make.

I also let passengers know ahead of time that I'm a talker and can usually guess how the ride is going to be depending on how they respond.


----------



## 17MPG (Feb 2, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Is it the area you drive in? I try to avoid driving in the college town next city over and mainly stick with the suburbs and business areas of my home town.
> 
> 70 trips and still maintaining a 4.98 rating. Of course that could change at any given time.
> 
> ...


LOL just wait till u drive in oakland and they 1 star u in order to demand a refund


----------



## Sorainzo (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow, some people are actually blackmailing for 5 stars? Lmfao. 5-star ratings as default right after a ride would make more sense, because some riders don't really care about ratings for the drivers. However, the ones that actually felt like they had a bad experience will go out their way to give you a bad rating.


----------

